# Blow Drying



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Does anyone have tips on blowdrying? Gucci doesn't seem to like it very much. She's not very inticed by the treats. She sees me blowdry my hair and seems to be less scared of it, but when I go to blowdry her she tries to get away.

Help!!!!

Is there any tip or trick to make this easier for both of us? 

Thanks,
Kara


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus is still very young, but he doesn't mind the blow dryer. I started by blow drying him for a second or 2 while I was drying my own hair.

Normally while I shower, I leave the door open a bit so I can talk to Brutus. Usually he pokes his head in a few times, but today he jumped right in. He was not bothered at all by the hot water. But then I had to blow dry us both.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Keep it on the lowest setting (meaning volume) and on warm or cool only. Do not use hot on the dogs.

I think the noise is the freakiest part for them.

Gucci's comfort level will come with time. Don't baby her when she gets scared, but keep brushing her or running your fingers through her hair.


----------



## SusanNorm (Mar 12, 2007)

You just have to do it and not let them go. Ozzy wasn't a fan the first time but he has been blow dried 4 or 5 times now and though he really doesn't like his face done he tolerates me doing it. I praise him a ton and stop once an da while to give him a break. Make sure youdon't stay too long on one spot as it hurts their puppy skin. You always have to heeep moving.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

When they first go from the bath to the grooming table we keep a hand towel wrapped around their neck and over their head like a hood. The towel is held under their neck so the puppy can't move and the blow drying is started on top of their back end. Handler stays calm and assertive and offers no babytalk. The puppy soon learns to accept it and most of the puppy is dried before the towel is removed and the head dried. They get used to it pretty quickly.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy doesn't really mind the bath or the blowdrying and even if he did, I just don't give him a choice. What he trully hates is being combed/brushed and I do it daily!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
Keep on trying and never give up.You must make her stay there so she learns.My guy now sleeps during his blowdry time.......it's wonderful.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I had Cosmo in the bathroom when I would blow dry my hair and then I would say its your turn and put it on him for a few seconds on low speed no heat - he did not like it and he would bark .. That it how he deals with everything scary bark at iyt show it who is boss .. I just kept doing it trying to desensitve him Now he is much better I can blow dry him . I try and towel dry as much as I can and let on that now this is the best part - the blow dry . Since I prefer the groomer Auntie Lois to bath him he has to listen to and tolerate a louder commercial dryer and I think that made him more accepting .. Right now it is all up to me .. It is a work in progress .. 
Ahnold is fine with it not a problem ..


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

What kind of hair dryers do you use? I read that you really shouldn't use a human hair dryer, so what is a good pet hair dryer? One that isn't $500 and attached to a table


----------



## SusanNorm (Mar 12, 2007)

I just use my hair dryer. It has multiple heat and speed settings which works out great. It is still cold up in MA so I have to get Ozzy dried quck on warm air otherwise he freezes.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I use a regular human dryer as well - just on a warm setting .. or cool air depending where I am . If it is cold or not .
Right now it is in the 90's in the desert so they do not mind a cool blow dry ..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought mine through pet edge for 20.00-30.00.It is a Conair and has a stand too.I first thought I wouldn't use the stand,but it really is great.I use it all the time as it tilts and adjusts and I can have 2 hands free for combing.It has multiple heat settings too.I would recommend it!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't get a chance to blow dry them. After their bath, they run around the house like they've been possessed and dry naturally.  
Shelby doesn't mind the blow dryer - she watches me drying my hair all the time. Kodi doesn't like it, but will tolerate it.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I bought one similar to the Conair dryer with a stand. It is a quiet dryer that BOTH my daughter and Oreo don't mind. I use it on myself too because it is ionic and dries my hair in 10 mins!! I bathed Oreo within the first few days of arriving here. I simply did it in a matter of fact way, as I was taught here , and although he was fearful initially, he now tolerates the dryer. I don't think any dog likes to be bathed, although I am sure there are RARE cases, the majority don't. As for our breed, their beautiful coat is what we have to maintain and they themselves have to accept it as part of their routine. Thumperlove, don't you worry, keep persevering and just do it all in a matter of fact way - you will see your cute little Gucci will come to accept it.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam is one of the "Rare" ones, when I say bath time he runs to the laundry tub. When I pick up the brush he goes to the grooming table. 

I also use a human hair dryer. I set it on warm or cool and low air speed. It is not Sam's favorite but he puts up with it. I do prefer to let his coat air dry when ever possible.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Debbie that is so cute!!! If only I can get Oreo to do that  When I pick up the brush I get that "oh, no" look  But the end though, he is almost asleep. 

What I LOVE about bath time is after Oreo is all so nice and fluffy and soft, Oreo does his usual RLH throughout the whole house and then drops on the ground with tongue hanging out the side


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Both Sam and Oreo put a cute picture in my mind!The "oh,no" look.....and "yippee bath!"
I think I have seen the "oh my gosh,again"? look.........


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kara, another idea I've heard of is to put a towel or two in the dryer so that when you're done bathing Gucci and used a towel on her already, get one of the hot towels out of the dryer to wrap her up in. It might help dry up some of the moisture and she'll feel all comfy cozy. 

I won't 'baby' the dogs because it just confirms for them that there is something to be fearful about. I continue to praise and keep my voice calm and matter of fact. Oh yeah...... there is the odd "ARRRGGGHHHH!!" when the pups simply squirm too much for me!!  

Ricky isn't a fan of the blow dryer either, but I keep it on low and vary from cool to warm and keep moving it around, hardly ever pointing it straight at his face. I think I'd like the stand though, because I find it a hassle to hold it and Ricky and try and comb - I'd need at least 4 hands!!  

I love the stories..... all the RLH they do after their baths - too funny!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for all of your advice so far! I think we'll give this another shot tomorrow or Monday 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks again! I took some of your VALUABLE advice and the bath and blow dry went incredibly SMOOTH yesterday!

She seems to be much better in the bath than the first few times, actually....I think she was having a little fun in the water! lol She does like jumping in the shower with me or my husband in the mornings. I have a feeling Gucci is going to love the water and probably hop in the swimming pool at some point!! 

Blow drying went great too! It really helped to have my stepdaughters help me give treats and distract her, but she didn't fight me at all this time. It'd be nice to have a third hand! lol I used some leave in conditioner and her coat looks fabulous!!

Thanks again,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am told that Havs love to swim!! I do not have a pool but my girlfriend does & they one day were looking for their oldest - Macho - & couldnt find him anywhere. They finally looked at the pool & he had gotten onto one of the floaties & was just lounging and floating in the pool What a sight!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, Gucci is just too cute.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad it worked out this time, Kara! I'm sure Gucci will love the pool too, from the sound of it.

omg, Laurie, that is too funny!! ROFL!!


----------

